# Eggs



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We buy pasteurized eggs so that we can give them to our dogs raw without having to worry about salmonella. They cost more, but good things often do.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

My dogs eat everything raw, including eggs w/shells. They have been raw fed for almost 2 years now, and with all of the recent recalls, I am very happy that I switched.
I don't worry about salmonella in a raw fed dog, but there may be some concern about it in kibble fed dogs.


----------

